# Anyone care to show off their pompano flies?



## albacized

Trying to get an idea of what I can tie up...I think for starters, I'll tie up a few small clousers just to have a general pattern to use...but if there's something that works especially well in that area, feel free to show it off (or give a description of how to tie it) - much appreciated...thanks


----------



## wtbfishin

Check out Feather Craft salt selection, they have a sand flea that looks deadly, I don't tie so I buy.
I have this fly but have not had a chance to use it, it has to work though :yes:


----------



## a

*pompano clouser*

this works!


----------



## wtbfishin

DF what size hook on that pattern? Do you site fish for Pomps (must) that's going to be a quick cast, can you offer insite into fishing for Pompano on the F rod. Sounds like great way spend time. I love Pompano and FFing so.

thanks


----------



## asago

My "go to" fly for everything salt. I have tying instructions on this site I posted 3 years ago in this forum somewhere...


----------



## wtbfishin

nice pattern, Mr A, and if Df is to busy it be nice to hear from anyone on how they target Pomps w/their F rod :whistling:


----------



## steelhead

I use size 4 and 6 crazy charlies and gotchas w/bead-chain eyes. Simple pomp jig like patterns work good too. I like yellow, but anything w/a bright flashly appearance works. Subtle patterns in cream and tan colors are also productive. 

My preference is to walk the beach sight fishing for pomps. I will also bring a small spinning outfit to target pomps that I see hauling butt or are out of range w/my fly rod. Pomps will come in really close to pick off sand fleas and coquinas, etc. You just need to be a bit stealthy. Pomps are a blast on a fly rod. Throwing your own hand tied jigs is fun on light spinning gear too.


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Fly Fishing*



steelhead said:


> My preference is to walk the beach sight fishing for pomps. I will also bring a small spinning outfit to target pomps that I see hauling butt or are out of range w/my fly rod. Pomps will come in really close to pick off sand fleas and coquinas, etc. You just need to be a bit stealthy. Pomps are a blast on a fly rod. Throwing your own hand tied jigs is fun on light spinning gear too.


Same here, except that I have this spinning/fly combination so I can turn the handle around to fish either way.

I carry a reel in my pocket to change methods, as needed. C2


----------



## a

*flyrod pomps*

Ive caught them from my skiff, but they can be boat shy. The hard part is finding the right windless day! They're hard to see at deck level with any sort of wind on the water. On a day when the water is clear, incoming tide...a quiet TM, no wind,or very light norther.... thats some of the best fishing Ive found here...If you dont mind gettin wet, I think a ladder with a seat would work well too.


----------



## wtbfishin

thanks DF I love gettin' wet, I wade every chance I get. Sounds like fun to me


----------



## Charlie2

*Ladder for Pooamano and Other Fish*



a said:


> ..If you dont mind gettin wet, I think a ladder with a seat would work well too.


No thanks; I've previously related my experiences with a shark when using a stepladder for Cobia. :no: C2


----------



## tmber8

Pompinator
Red thread
#4 hook
Estaz body
Superhair tail (yellow)


----------



## Charlie2

*Pompano Fly*



tmber8 said:


> View attachment 41399
> 
> 
> 
> Pompinator
> Red thread
> #4 hook
> Estaz body
> Superhair tail (yellow)


Good looking fly! C2


----------



## okimoto

This is a good thread; I'm looking for some pompano patterns to tie for the next trip. Pompinator looks awesome.


----------



## Charlie2

*Fun?/*



wtbfishin said:


> thanks DF I love gettin' wet, I wade every chance I get. Sounds like fun to me


Once you enter the water, you become part of the food chain.  C2


----------



## tat

Over here in AL we wade fish the beaches with our fly rods for pomps. Favorite patterns are olive clousers and shrimp patterns (weighted & unweighted). I've got a buddy in Miss that catches a lot of pomps with a fly he ties - it looks like a hot pink bullet. His opinion is that you can't have too much bling for pomps and hot pink / bright orange are deadly. Sorry no pics here at work 

We catch as many blind casting to cuts and drops-offs as we do sight casting. A lot of the time, the pomps are in 4-5 ft. of water. Takes a long cast to reach the holes. If you team up with someone, try using a spinning rig to draw them close (they follow a hooked fish) then cast a fly to them. The guy that taught me, and regularly out fishes everybody else, loves a DOA shrimp as a teaser.


----------



## wtbfishin

good stuff tat! Thanks for chiming in.


----------

